# dacoxine 4 in 1



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have the 4 in 1 to mix in water. I have had my young homers for a week now and the breeder recommended to give them this. I know there are differing opinions on this stuff, I have held off giving it because they all seem fine. they have been getting vit/probios in the water since I got them. I put garlic in the bath water, and all are eating great. I don't like to over do meds so am I making a mistake by holding off on this med? all opinions are helpfull..thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What was his reason for saying you should give this to them? What's it for?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> What was his reason for saying you should give this to them? What's it for?


because of the stress of the move, and give it as a precaution....they seem fine(knock on wood)...so I thought whats the point. don't they need to build up natural defenses???


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't think I'd worry too much about the stress after a week. Some people just LIKE pumping medicine into their birds for some reason. 
If they are eating fine, drinking fine, pooping fine and seem to be happy and healthy, then don't be giving them stuff they don't need. 
They are the only birds that have ever been in that loft, so what ever "natural defenses" they need to build up has already been built up because they all came from the same loft and moved into a brand new loft. If there are any "bugs" in your loft, your 30 birds brought them with them.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

The 4 in 1 can't hurt, go ahead and treat them to be on the safe side, you did say they were young birds (30) so this would be their first time and you can keep a record of this treatment you provided for Canker-Cocci--E-Coli--and Paratyphoid!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* If the birds show no sicns of sickness why give them this 4 in 1 all you will do is kill the friendly bacteria that support the birds natural immune system. Use antibiotics only when you know that you have a sickness and then use the correct antibiotic for that sickness. ..GEORGE*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks guys, I have decided to med if problem arises...allways like to know how others think though...appreciate ALL the input.


----------

